# Community Service Officer Northeastern University



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Division/College:* Public Safety
*FT/PT:* Full Time
*Grade:* 76
*Position Summary:*
The Community Service Officer is an unarmed, uniformed security position without arrest authority. Officers in this position may be assigned to patrol the campus on foot or bicycle, or as dispatchers in the Public Safety Division Police Operations Center. Strong written and oral communications skills are essential.
*Qualifications:*
Applicants must possess a high school diploma and a Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operator License. Previous security experience is preferred but not required. Candidates for this position must be qualified to obtain a Firearm Identification Card in order to carry pepper spray, and must successfully complete a thorough pre-employment personal and criminal background investigation and drug screening. Appointees must be willing to work all shifts and flexible hours.
*Additional Information:*
Original Req#113595

To be considered for this position please visit our web site and apply on line at the following link: *[email protected]*

Northeastern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action Educational Institution and Employer, Title IX University. Northeastern University particularly welcomes applications from minorities, women and persons with disabilities. Northeastern University is an E-Verify Employer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

mtc said:


> Well....
> 
> They're up front about what they're not... they're babysitters and lock checkers that carry pepper spray.
> 
> NOT what I'd like to see my daughter apply for... at NU !!


If the position qualifies for the free employee tuition, I'd give both of my kids an application.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

If you do your time shaking door handles and keep yur nose clean, this is a great way to get looked at by the NUPD. They like to hire from within and this position is sort of on their "farm team".


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> If the position qualifies for the free employee tuition, I'd give both of my kids an application.


We have that great benefit in the state system too and in the last two years the student government organizations at several schools have criticized it saying that the it's not fair or right to give staff and their dependents free tuition while raising tuition for them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> We have that great benefit in the state system too and in the last two years the student government organizations at several schools have criticized it saying that the it's not fair or right to give staff and their dependents free tuition while raising tuition for them.


Are these the same student organizations that welcome ANY ILLEGAL alien leech to their school tuition free?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

mtc said:


> State school tuition isn't even a quarter of the bill.. more like an 8th... if that.


My motto is; "If it's free, it's for me". 



mtc said:


> Perhaps, if Princess wanted to do school - that'd be a bigger factor... but I'd see her getting jumped/mugged on a regular basis.
> 
> My sister did back in the early 70's and clearly it's gotten worse since then.


I worked that area (the Mission Hill projects are right next door) when it was at its worst (late 80's-mid 90's), and it was exceedingly rare that an NU student was victimized (Mark Belmore being the tragic exception), and only then always after dark.

As long as the NU resident students stay on or very close to the campus and don't venture near Assassination.....uh, I mean Annunciation Road, they'll be fine.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Are these the same student organizations that welcome ANY ILLEGAL alien leech to their school tuition free?


Yes and some of them are the same that want time spent at Occupy Boston/Wall Street to count towards their degree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

mtc said:


> Sis was a commuter student... and well... you've met my daughter right? They have similar "blessings"...


I didn't notice.....I couldn't get past Pvt. Cowboy to get anywhere near her.


----------



## Villain293 (Apr 28, 2011)

NU is a good job to get started while you wait for your ducks in the civil circus to line up. I worked at NUPD for over 3 years and got some good experience. No shortage of work in that area. Do the ditch digging work as a CSO and in the minimum of a year you could be looking at SSPO.

recently they have lost nearly 10 officers to civil service/msp. Advancement may be even faster than when I was there. Don't expect to do any police work as a CSO, but you can learn a lot for the police officers there


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Captain Sweeney is a good guy to work for. FYI


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Captain Sweeney is a good guy to work for. FYI


Can't speak to working for him but I reached out to him for an interview for my Master's thesis. I was expecting a quick 15-20 minute convo and instead got a very informative and insightful sit down that lasted almot an hour and a half. Great guy.


----------

